# Galena White Bass



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has fished Big Walnut and caught any white bass sounds like they are getting started just about every where 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

the Galena run is always the last to start between Deer Creek and Alum (aka: Kilbourne) i was down at Deer Creek yesterday and got into them...5 of the 13 i cleaned was female..but they are not ready to drop their eggs yet...
i'd say Galena should start in 2 or 3 weeks...


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Fish i have never fished Alum Creek at kilbourne have you heard anything about the run up there i have a friend that i work with have and he has been catching white bass and crappie in the creek

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

a weekend ago i seen the paking lot full of cars..but didnt see anyone in the creek.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

My truck is in the shop getting fixed so as soon as it me fixed I'll be fishing some where deer creek , alum creek, Hoover 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

how long will it be in the shop??? if you get it back this week i'd say Deer creek.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

i've been trying alum the past few days with zero luck and no sightings of anyone else catching anything. This week followed by a cold front my throw things off again. Scotty, shoot me a pm if you find them local and I'll do the same


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

It will be done this week should be done in a couple of days don't know exactly where in the creek to go but ill give it a try 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/UR


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

will do lac!!!  
Texican just go to where you see people lined up...


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I will have look for them what have they been catching them on rooster tails and twister tails 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

hair jig or small tube under a bobber was the trick!!


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a small creek near me in Pickaway. I swear it is the big walnut. Anyways I have never caught anything there or seen any evidence of fish existing there.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Kilbourne area. Fishing has been slow. When the water came really up, I headed north and did ok. water is pretty dirty still but the fish are there.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Ying, I had trekked thru the brush about 1/4 mile north of kilbourne and then worked my way back down to where the creek dumps into the reservoir with nothing to show using a roostertail and white twister tail. Would you be able to share what you were using? TIA.

I was assuming with the cold front and the stage of fishing that the bigger waves hadn't headed upstream yet. Going to take my mom out on the boat tomorrow...hopefully I can put her on some crappie or white bass.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Crappie kind've pushed back from what I could see... but yesterday I heard they were doing ok on them. I went over there (Kilbourne) yesterday and had a few fish, most of my fish came on a roadrunner (made by steelhauler) with a green head and a small smoke big joshy swim. Throw out and reel back in slow. What is crazy is I catch them in the middle of the river, not by fallen trees. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup, makes sense. Thanks, Ying. Last year I had caught them while it seemed they were on the move at all different parts of the creek. This year I've been skunked so far but it'll turn around soon. Will need to bust out the new waders once the water goes down a little o I don't have to walk thru all that brush.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

After dropping off my tax return at the post office I was hit with a near fatal infection of white bass fever. After checking the water temps I had to give Galena a try. When you get up to the bridge you will not recognize the place because of the new construction. Trees that stood for decades are now gone. I was checking out the water for any signs of the run when I noticed a couple of anglers pulling out some fish downstream of the bridge. That was all I need to break out my ultralight and waders. I tried upstream of the bridge for a hour. No white bass, although I did manage to catch a nice small mouth by drifting a tube in current. I worked the water till I got near the area downstream of the bridge. The fish I seen being caught earlier were crappies so I adjusted my technique and started to catch some myself. I lost count after about the eleventh fish. Most were keepers but they were lucky that day because I was not after crappies. Needless to say I had fun even though I did not catch any white bass.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

check way up north later today or tomorrow.
Net: (I wouldn't be surprised if they are right by you)


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

521 is dead right now. not a soul and for good reason....water looked great but no fish yesterday. fyi anything past the graveyard is private land


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks newbreed mite try it this weekend and see what we can find maybe crappie or white bass

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Alum will surely stay muddy for a while esp. after all the rain we got last nite.
I stopped at the Howard launch on my way home yesterday and lake is chocolate.

Hoover had good color on Sunday but I am sure that changed last nite.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea your probably rite about that im going to try fish some where alum , Hoover, deer creek and see what we find 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone fished up in galena this weekend and did any body catch any white bass


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Both days....no WB and only 1 small Crappie..


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Tried some spots along the river up north but its totally flooded out. Guess you could try the boardwalk but that's not for me personally. Found some little hideaways and coves on Hoover and got nice crappie today though. Bite was slow but still got a stringer; it was a nice day so I didn't mind.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody caught any white bass up at Galena in the creek 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Texican, how far up the creek do you go? Are you talking boat or wading? I plan to head up north on Hoover tomorrow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually bank fish up in Galena around the bridge and boat fish up as far as i can get up the creek depending on where the fish are. Im wondering if the creek is muddy from the rain im going to fish somewhere tomorrow don't know where yet 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll be in the galena parking lot at 6. Creek conditions should be prime, just hope the whites think so too. I'll be in blue Colorado wearing carrharts and a light green fleece.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

6 AM that is.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you know if there have been any white bass being caught ? me and a buddy are thinking about Deer Creek to try for some white bass 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

If the wb aren't, crappie are on fire. I thought about deer creek but I've another obligation at 10 AM and not enough time. Sounds like guys/gals have been clobbering them down there.


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dihard, you using minnows?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Brought the sun up this morning but no dice on the white bass. Flow was perfect, clarity was more than adequate - just weren't in there...a hard one to explain. Walked out towards the main lake and put a big black crappie on land but that was it. I'm assuming the last cold front dropped water temp a critical degree or 2 to knock things back a little...then again, maybe I just suck. Ha! Best of luck to anyone else trying it this weekend. I'll wait on Sundays rain to pass then hit it again midweek.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was there with ya this morning dihard and your right, there was no sign of white bass in the river. I did hand up catching a few crappie around the boardwalk area though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea, that was going to the last spot I checked, but there was an organized group of birders about to walk out and I didn't want to be running interference. Slipped back over to Alum spillway for another 45 unproductive minutes before calling it a morning.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

dihardhunter, stick with the coves for crappie. Some nice slabs are moving in (actually they've been there the past couple weeks). If you're bank fishing, the hike is worth it.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Kilbourne is swollen again. I would head very very north if I were fishing white bass this week. Fish will be further than you think.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Found a few crappies on the outside edges of wood at Hoover yesterday evening. I would get they were in about 5-6 fow. Not sure about water temps but it seemed cold. It was slow but enough action to keep me interested.

How soon before they go shallow and move into the brush?


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

If the rain from last night doesn't muddy things up too bad and the weather warms like forecasted, Thursday and Friday of this week should see some fish transitioning to the shallows to officially start getting it on. Course, then we get another set of cooler temperatures which may play with things, but I'm looking at Wed-Fri of this week with fingers crossed.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Had to drive near Galena this morning, so I swung by and checked out the water conditions and scout the action out on the boardwalk. 7 guys drowning minnows for crappie, nothing doing. Water in creek was up...obviously, not quite as muddy as I thought it would be though. Anyone going to try for the white bass in another day or two? Does this much high water run the risk of pushing them so far up the creek that we'll never catch them there at the traditional spot in Galena? This is my first fishing season in Ohio and trying to learn both from the school of hard knocks as well as from those who've been around the block a time or two here in central OH.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Tried today with no luck. Just got a small crappie. Others had a few small wb though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody been fishing in galena for white bass and has the water cleared up any ??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

tried a couple days ago with no luck. HFR report said that DNR had went up the creek on apr 30 and may 1 to electroshock for females for the hybrid program. don't know if they had any luck or not but the water was still high and a little muddy that day. couple other guys had caught a few small males though.


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

lacdown said:


> tried a couple days ago with no luck. HFR report said that DNR had went up the creek on apr 30 and may 1 to electroshock for females for the hybrid program. don't know if they had any luck or not but the water was still high and a little muddy that day. couple other guys had caught a few small males though.


I was up there on the 30th while they were shocking..I saw quite a few nice WB float up, it wasnt hordes of them, but there were quite a few with nice size.


----------



## Evin is just Rude (Sep 25, 2012)

Gonna try tomorrow. Hope there's fish to be caught, but if not at least its good to get outside again.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody catch any white bass today 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

My wife and i fished the river in galena this afternoon for about 2 hours. 9 wb's 2 crappies. Started slow then just as it picked up i got called into work for an emergency. Gonna hit em hard in the morning.


----------



## Harrison (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone know if the white bass are running yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

